# UFC 92 weigh-ins



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I was wondering when they'd post the weigh-in info and they finally did! 

You can watch it live from this link @6 or 7pm ET:
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventdetail.home&eid=480

What confuses me is this link above says it will start @6pm ET but ufc.com main page says 7pm ET... I still think the right time is 7pm ET but I'd check @6pm just in case. Hopefully they'll fix that stuff later today.

Anyway, I can't wait to see that intense stare down between Wandy and Page!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

There is nothing on ufc.com ATM (6.15 ET), so the weigh ins will start at 7pm ET. I'm bringing this thread back up if you guys will want to talk about the weigh ins.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

am I right in thinking they are 15mins away? cant wait to see if theres a Rampage - Wandy stare down.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I never usually watch the weigh-ins, but that is a great point my friend!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Wandy will beat Page with that stare down only.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who sees this jesus guy?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i am too


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Am I the only one who sees this jesus guy?


sadly not haha


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

lol seriously. who is this clown preaching?


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

Bill Purvis, whoever that is...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

UFC site is F*cked, 

GO TO http://sports.yahoo.com/mma
for live weigh ins


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I refuse to download and install new Microsoft software just to watch the weigh-ins, anyone else have another link?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

F>A go to my link, it's quicktime player only, do u have it?


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> I refuse to download and install new Microsoft software just to watch the weigh-ins, anyone else have another link?


its on espn dude


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

rampage/wandy weigh in was awesome. too bad wandy pushed him but page looks confident.:thumb01:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hollyyyy shit, did u guys see that stare down between Silva and Page???


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I can watch it now. Wandy pushed rampage again and rampage does the rip his throat sign.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Luckily I found it on Yahoo.

Rampage looks confident as hell, I love it.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

hell yeah! i wonder what Rampage said to Wandy haha

War Rampage!!!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wandy ain't taking no shit. 

I like how Nogueira has been putting on some healthy mass as his career moves along, hope it doesn't hurt his speed too much.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Does wandy look a little less muscular than normally? He only weighs 203.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

They are over now Wandy with the push? lol someone needs to invent a new way to disrespect your opponent at weigh ins, the push is so overused.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> They are over now Wandy with the push? lol someone needs to invent a new way to disrespect your opponent at weigh ins, the push is so overused.


Rampage talked shit to him first


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

vexred said:


> hell yeah! i wonder what Rampage said to Wandy haha
> 
> War Rampage!!!


Ya that's what I wanna know. Whatever it was it pissed Wandy off alot.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Haha Rampage's Xmas shorts were awesome. 

Rashad weighing in at 203, wtf?


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Rampage talked shit to him first


We know what happened to him afterwards last time he talked shit on Wandy.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Good to see Mir is in good shape. 
Wand Page is going to be very interessting.
Can't believe Nog weighs 246, it seems like ever since Lesnar got here no HW weights less then 245 now.
How much did Kongo weight, I missed it


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Rampage talked shit to him first


And Wandy reacted straight away, shows how much Rampage annoys him lol.

I cannot wait for this card raise01:


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

GKY said:


> Good to see Mir is in good shape.
> Wand Page is going to be very interessting.
> Can't believe Nog weighs 246, it seems like ever since Lesnar got here no HW weights less then 245 now.
> How much did Kongo weight, I missed it


Kongo weighed in at 233 I believe.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Luckily I found it on Yahoo.
> 
> Rampage looks confident as hell, I love it.


Not to confident F>A
*goes off to write super long post about it *


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Rampage talked shit to him first


I was just saying it would be cool if he had like a training partner nail him with a spit wad or gave him a floppy dog and did something to help evolve the weigh in warfare game.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

GKY said:


> Good to see Mir is in good shape.
> Wand Page is going to be very interessting.
> Can't believe Nog weighs 246, it seems like ever since Lesnar got here no HW weights less then 245 now.
> How much did Kongo weight, I missed it


Kongo was at 233. Mostafa looked so scared of him, he's a scary dude man.

EDIT: btw Lister had to go naked to make 186...


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Shit, I missed the weigh-ins looking at some priest who told me to run head first into a brick wall because god will make a hole in it for me. :angry08:

I guess a soon to be fired UFC web technician suddenly became a born again christian. :dunno:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> They are over now Wandy with the push? lol someone needs to invent a new way to disrespect your opponent at weigh ins, the push is so overused.


To get in my opponent's head, I'd push myself off the stage. "WTF is this guy doing?!"




Suizida said:


> Not to confident F>A
> *goes off to write super long post about it *


lol, have fun with that!:bye01:


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Mir looked good,, :thumbsup:


----------



## Hopperman (Oct 15, 2006)

So who thinks Rampage looks scared now??????


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hopperman said:


> So who thinks Rampage looks scared now??????


He wasn't scared before the 1st and 2nd fight either 
Maybe he should be scared actually.


----------



## Hopperman (Oct 15, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> He wasn't scared before the 1st and 2nd fight either
> Maybe he should be scared actually.


I dont thnk he is scared either, but so many ppl on here have been saying he looks and is acting scared.......


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I wouldn't say he's scared. I just think he's very affected by these 2 ugly KO's and Wandy has been on his mind more than he has been on Wandy's.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

lol with all the hatred between Wandy and Rampage you know someone is getting finished!!


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

rampage's first response to wandy pushing him was to smile... i officially think he's intimidated


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

haha man gotta love wandy . 
WAR WANDY!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

You can rewatch that Page/Wandy stare down from a closer camera and better resolution on ufc.com, can anybody read Page's lips and guess what he told Wandy? Just curious (I suck in that).


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i will break u ? lol


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

dontazo said:


> i will break u ? lol


nice try but I don't think so.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

adobostreak said:


> rampage's first response to wandy pushing him was to smile... i officially think he's intimidated


I remember people saying Rampage look intimidated of Hendo also and look what happen. Rampage was also nervous fighting a guy he already beat badly(Chuck). Nothing wrong with being nervous or even a _lil_ intimidated by a guy who kicked your ass twice. It doesn't mean you can't win win the fight.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Anyone else catch Kongo trying to scare Mustafa? He didn't even flinch and Kongo comes across as a douche.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> Anyone else catch Kongo trying to scare Mustafa? He didn't even flinch and Kongo comes across as a douche.


That is because Kongo is a douche. I hope he is broken in two.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea lol after dat i hope mustafa sends him back to paris


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

loved the wandy/rampage staredown...great....also mir looks a lot better...cant wait until tomorrow....so excited


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL I bet rampage said something about his breath again. DAMN, I'm so exited for this fight I think my hearts gunna stop.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

dontazo said:


> yea lol after dat i hope mustafa sends him back to paris


Kongo is a douche but not Wandy for pushing a guy? O and Mostapha did flinch. Doesn't mean much for the fight tho.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Loved the Rampage Vs Wandy stare down. It got me even more excited for this card.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Kongo is a douche but not Wandy for pushing a guy? O and Mostapha did flinch. Doesn't mean much for the fight tho.


IMO Mostafa looked a bit scared of Kongo or just nervous I don't know.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Kongo is a douche but not Wandy for pushing a guy? O and Mostapha did flinch. Doesn't mean much for the fight tho.


lol ya i know. but wandy is wandy. and kongo is just trying to hard


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol @ Buffer lol'ing


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Wany's got this one on the bag folks.
Shaved head wandy and no chain on rampage's neck, well you know the rest. Gonna be an exciting saturday , cant wait!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wandy shaved his head! rampage is doomed 

btw wandy had a shaved head against cro cop and we all saw what happened to him in dat fight lol


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

mir's in relatively good shape, good for him.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Lol @ Buffer lol'ing


That picture is so full of win, just look at Dana's face! :laugh:

XD @ Wanderlei looking like a zombie.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

wanderlei: don'te tach dana's balls! i vant chtoo keel you!

rampage: *smirk* what? what i do?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> That picture is so full of win, just look at Dana's face! :laugh:
> 
> XD @ Wanderlei looking like a zombie.


Lol. Good call for the zombie. 

Dana's probably praying not to get hit in the middle of the action. And double lol @ Page's Xmas shorts, so gay XD


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Mir is actually going to die in a very depressing fashion.....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nogueira at 246? He was 240 when he fought Herring and in the 230-235 range 3 years ago. I think Nogueira has put on mass very wisely, since it's been spread out during his career, not the Werdum or BJ Penn kind of diet I hope


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

just some more photos


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> just some more photos


Hehe nice ty, Buffer was probably laughing at what Page said. Damn I hope we'll get to know what he told him. Maybe Dana will tell us in his next video blog


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i kno i guarantee that why bruce was laughing because he was laughin just as wand pushed so it had to be from what rampage said...very curious to kno what it was though


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Mir looked good, espec considering the gut he had in the Brock and Hardonk fight. 
That stare down was epic, almost as good as rampage and Wandi after the Randleman fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Doesn't Nog look a few pounds overweight to you guys? :dunno:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Nogueira's coming into this fight heavier than usual, I'm sure he's comfortable at that weight though.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Nogueira's coming into this fight heavier than usual, I'm sure he's comfortable at that weight though.


i like how quickly bruce buffer's smile drops


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

adobostreak said:


> i like how quickly bruce buffer's smile drops


LMAO, I didn't notice that before. :thumb02:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe his plan is to KO Mir early rather than going the distance. But what if the fight does go the distance? Nog certainly has the cardio edge but this extra 5/6 lbs could very well become problematic if the fight goes 5 rounds. I can tell from Mir's shape that he's planning to go 5 rounds and he's prepared himself for that.
Nog's a smart and experienced fighter, he surely knows what he's doing and I still think he's taking it... just pointing out something I find a bit weird. These 2 are so evenly matched and I find it weird Nog doesn't seem to be physically prepared to go 5 rounds, maybe he is after all :dunno: 

Awesome gif, Dana's so scared to take a punch lol.


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

They made Buffer sad 

*Buffer Announcing at UFC 92*

In the blue corner, Fighting out of the state pen, Quinton "Car chase" Jackson!!!

In the red corner, Fighting out of a tree, Wanderlei "The monkey man" Silva!!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i LOVE the change in bruces face when wandy pushed jackson lol


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Best part of the weigh-ins was Rashad sticking his right hand in his shorts touching his dick on stage right before shaking hands with Dana. :thumb02:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Anyone notice how Dana held Rampage before Wandy pushed him? He seemed to be restraining Rampage after what he said. My guess is that Dana thought Wandy would be offended by it, and he was right.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Wandy looks huge.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Lol @ Buffer lol'ing


I like Rampages "Oh no ***** didn't" face.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

elardo said:


> Wandy looks huge.


He only weighed in at 203, though. Rashad too.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

nog is getting ready for lesnar .


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Did Rashad always come in lower than 205 or is he just in awesome shape?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wandy looks RIPed


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Even though I assumed Wandy would push or do something to Rampage, this got me even more excited for tonight lol
Mir looked in pretty good shape, his fight with Nog might be better than I was thinking.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not saying Rampage is necessarily going to lose because you never know where the fight is ging to go, but if Rampage gets put in the clinch by Wandy he WILL get knocked out. I thought he had maybe learned from his Pride days, but when Forrest clinched him in their fight he looked like crap too.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

again, rampage will win, more complete and talented fighter. I know this is the wandy fan club, but its not going down.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> again, rampage will win, more complete and talented fighter. I know this is the wandy fan club, but its not going down.


How so? He has better wrestling.......and thats it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

adobostreak said:


> i like how quickly bruce buffer's smile drops


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Terry77 said:


>


Is this brock? lol


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

guy from team fortress 2 lol


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man Kongo needs to take some lessons from Wandy about how to scare your opponent that was just sad.

And also I can't remember but I think in the past Al-Turk wasn't even close to that ripped.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> How so? He has better wrestling.......and thats it.


They're even power-wise, but from what I can tell technically, Rampage has better hands and defense. Wanderlei has the advantage with speed and flurries, but his punches still look very loopy and he leaves himself wide open to getting tagged.

I cannot wait, I am so pumped for tonight.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I cannot wait, I am so pumped for tonight.


me to although i dont like that there are 2 fights after the wand/rampage fight cuz if wandy looses ( and i have a bad feeling he will ) then i think my whole night will be ruined and i wont have any joy left for the last two


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

If Wandy ktfo Page tonight again, I say he changes his nickname to Wanderlei "the Jackson murderer" Silva.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> They're even power-wise, but from what I can tell technically, Rampage has better hands and defense. Wanderlei has the advantage with speed and flurries, but his punches still look very loopy and he leaves himself wide open to getting tagged.
> 
> I cannot wait, I am so pumped for tonight.


So am I.

I don't really buy this "new Rampage" stuff, despite the fact his obviously improved and I think Wand has significantly better standup, despite his throwing technique out the window.



norway1 said:


> me to although i dont like that there are 2 fights after the wand/rampage fight cuz if wandy looses ( and i have a bad feeling he will ) then i think my whole night will be ruined and i wont have any joy left for the last two


I am a huge, huge Wandy fan and never really dug Jackson that much yet I find myself rooting for him, it's weird. Three losses to the same fighter just seems wrong.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> So am I.
> 
> I don't really buy this "new Rampage" stuff, despite the fact his obviously improved and I think Wand has significantly better standup, despite his throwing technique out the window.



Haha, we'll just have to see in about 9 hours.

This is going to the longest afternoon ever!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Mir looked awesome. Im even more sure about him beating Nog now. ^^


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> Mir looked awesome. Im even more sure about him beating Nog now. ^^


As I said before, I'm surprised by Nog putting on this extra weight, as this fight has "5 rounds" written all over it IMO. I still see him winning but the upset theory makes a bit more sense to me now...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Haha, we'll just have to see in about 9 hours.
> 
> This is going to the longest afternoon ever!


I've had five hours sleep and am one hungover Panda with severe indigestion from christmas/Stephens day. You could have it worse. Plus I have to watch this till dawn tomorrow where I am from.

I'm saving all the pre-fight videos and things till later tonight when things get unbearable.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I've had five hours sleep and am one hungover Panda with severe indigestion from christmas/Stephens day. You could have it worse. Plus I have to watch this till dawn tomorrow where I am from.
> 
> I'm saving all the pre-fight videos and things till later tonight when things get unbearable.


Yeesh, now I feel bad for complaining! lol


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wandy def does NOT have 'signfiicantly better standup'...not even close...if they throw bones at each other they could both go down...

w/ respect to the push, all i think about is diego/kos...IMO pushing your opponent signals more intimidation than being pushed and smiling


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, yes he does, he has way more tools.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> w/ respect to the push, all i think about is diego/kos...IMO pushing your opponent signals more intimidation than being pushed and smiling


Thing is before the 1st and 2nd fight Page had the same kind of provocative attitude and Wandy took the bait just like yesterday. We all know how it ended both times.. :fight02:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Haha Rampage's Xmas shorts were awesome.
> 
> Rashad weighing in at 203, wtf?


Rashad is the size of your average MW.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Wandy looks like he's in great shape, he looked ripped.

Murrrr looked pretty good, Noguiera not so much.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

69nites said:


> Rashad is the size of your average MW.


I know but still, thought he would weigh in at 205 against such a big opponent. I guess he wants to be lighter on his feet and ready to go the distance.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> I know but still, thought he would weigh in at 205 against such a big opponent. I guess he wants to be lighter on his feet and ready to go the distance.


yeah you'd think you'd be scared to walk into the cage at 203-205 lbs when you opponent is going to be walking in at 230 lbs. It kinda sucks for Rashad because Forrest doesn't really have the negative side of being a bigger guy either. His weight sits well on his frame and he has supurb conditioning. 

But on the flip side I'm pretty sure he's trying to make sure his conditioning will be good enough for 5 rounds. I'm actually still extremely curios to see if Rashad can even handle 5 rounds with Forrest and not gas out.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*UFC 92*








[/QUOTE]

*UFC 81:*











I really don't see all that much of a difference, to be honest.

I don't see how we can question Nog's conditioning, he's always been capable of going the distance against top competition, even Fedor who pushes a ridiculous pace.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> *UFC 92*


*UFC 81:*













> I really don't see all that much of a difference, to be honest.
> 
> I don't see how we can question Nog's conditioning, he's always been capable of going the distance against top competition, even Fedor who pushes a ridiculous pace.


I thought Nogueira weighted in at 241 at UFC 81 but I just checked and he was at 237... That's 9 lbs heavier than for his previous fight. I just don't understand why he'd add so much weight for an opponent he doesn't have power or size disadvantage against. He's conditioning has always been great but if this fight goes the distance, which is likely, he'll feel these 9 extra pounds on his body for sure. 

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=5607&zoneid=4



69nites said:


> yeah you'd think you'd be scared to walk into the cage at 203-205 lbs when you opponent is going to be walking in at 230 lbs. It kinda sucks for Rashad because Forrest doesn't really have the negative side of being a bigger guy either. His weight sits well on his frame and he has supurb conditioning.
> 
> But on the flip side I'm pretty sure he's trying to make sure his conditioning will be good enough for 5 rounds. I'm actually still extremely curios to see if Rashad can even handle 5 rounds with Forrest and not gas out.


You're right I think he's aiming for conditioning more than power and strength. I think he's got natural strength advantage and KO power over Forrest anyway.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> *UFC 81:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking past Mir into the Lesnar fight. There's not really that much space between fights to bulk up


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> wandy def does NOT have 'signfiicantly better standup'...not even close...if they throw bones at each other they could both go down...
> 
> w/ respect to the push, all i think about is diego/kos...IMO pushing your opponent signals more intimidation than being pushed and smiling


It's Wandy he hates Rampage why would him pushing Rampage mean he's intimidated? He's pushed him before and will probably push him again at some point after the fight.

I doubt Rampage is intimidated either though.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

69nites said:


> looking past Mir into the Lesnar fight. There's not really that much space between fights to bulk up


That's not likely IMO. At this point Mir's a more dangerous opponent for him than Brock is. He'll need some strength against Brock but I still think his plan will rely on submitting him from the top or bottom rather than KOing him (should he face Brock).


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldn't say he's a more dangerous opponent. Mir will not submit Nog and Nog's stand-up is exceptionally better than Mirs.

Brock has impressive stand-up skills for being so new to the sport, and he has ridiculous power. He won't want to mess with Nog on the ground. That being said, he might take him down anyway.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Can we listen to ourselves here? We're questioning Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira and his camp and what he's doing to prepare for this fight? Really? He's a legend in the sport and if Fedor didn't exist, Nogueira would be the "Fedor" of MMA more or less. This is the guy who's never been finished, avenged all his losses other than Fedor, and has had some of the most memorable comebacks in MMA history.

There is 0% chance his conditioning won't be ready for this fight. Zero.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd say better but not exceptionally better stand up than Mir. Nog has exceptionally better GG than Brock though, that's why I say Brock is less dangerous for Nog than Mir is. 

Nog has been taking pain his whole career against bigger, more powerful opponents. What made the difference at the end was his BJJ. I don't see why it would be different against Brock if they had to fight each other. 



Tripod87 said:


> Can we listen to ourselves here? We're questioning Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira and his camp and what he's doing to prepare for this fight? Really? He's a legend in the sport and if Fedor didn't exist, Nogueira would be the "Fedor" of MMA more or less. This is the guy who's never been finished, avenged all his losses other than Fedor, and has had some of the most memorable comebacks in MMA history.
> 
> There is 0% chance his conditioning won't be ready for this fight. Zero.


Nobody's questioning Nog's experience and status in the sport. I'm just pointing out something I don't find logical IMO.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> I'd say better but not exceptionally better stand up than Mir.


Are you serious? Mir has ZERO standup and Nog has really good boxing.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Agreed but would you still call Nog's stand up "exceptionally better" than Mir's?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

if anyone knocks nog out it most def. wont be mir


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Agreed but would you still call Nog's stand up "exceptionally better" than Mir's?


Yes because Mir has ZERO stand up. So even if you have decent stand up it's going to be exceptionally better than Mir's because Mir's stand up is non-existent.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok let's say you're right. I still think Mir is a more dangerous opponent for Nog than Brock is because having exceptionally BJJ over your opponent IMO gives you more edge than having exceptionally better stand up over him. 

Lastly, Brock's power and strength won't be so relevant against Nog and if he gets on top, he'll very likely get subbed fast.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

brocks is more dangerous for nog imo . how can u even argue about that ?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

But Nog's jitz is his bread and butter. Traditionally, someone with KO power and good striking has a better shot at beating Nog than someone with really good submission skills.

You can't tell me that in your mind, you can picture Mir submitting Nog. I guarentee you could see Brock landing one big shot and putting Nog down. Of course, how Brock reacts to that is his decision because it's freaking impossible to finish Nog.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Brock doesn't need to finish Nog properly, plenty of refs in the UFC would jump in to stop it if Nog was on his back eating Brocks patented slash hammerfists, even if Nog could keep going.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you referring to the Randy fight?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> But Nog's jitz is his bread and butter. Traditionally, someone with KO power and good striking has a better shot at beating Nog than someone with really good submission skills.


But see Nog never got KO'd. If Mir's prepared himself to go the distance, which I think he did judging from his shape, he has a better shot than Lesnar because he can go 5 rounds resisting Nog's attacks and at least grab a decision. Relying on what I've seen in the past, Lesnar won't Ko or sub Nog and because his BJJ is weak he won't resist to his attempts for 5 rounds, that's why I'm saying he's less dangerous for Nog than Mir is. At least Mir has a shot at grabbing a decision. On paper that's how it is, then we'll see what will happen in the ring.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He's never been submitted either.

Even if Mir is in good shape, he still doesn't have the striking ability to last with Nog, nor will he submit Nog.

That being said, you don't need to KO Nog to finish the fight, all you need is a stoppage. Brock has power to drop Nog, I think we can all agree with that. Brock has stylistically the better style to beat Nog than Mir, simply because he has good stand-up and KO power. Even if he doesn't knock Nog down, he can still drop him, capitalize and wait for the ref to stop the fight. Do I think that will happen? I don't think so, BUT, it's more likely and more dangerous than Mir doing anything.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

So Nog is heavier, and we're assuming that he also hasn't allowed himself to atrophy? 

Frankly, i think he has gained fat and lost muscle mass. We'll see in about 8 hours i guess.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Ref stoppage didn't happen either. I get your point but it's just not how I see things. Basically you only have one shot at beating Nog and it's to grab a decision, like Fedor, Barnett etc did before. IMO Mir has a better shot at doing that and that's why I think he's more dangerous than Brock.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

That makes no sense though because realistically neither fighter has proven to be able to go 5 rounds, Mir and Lesnar that is.

Even if Mir somehow does have better cardio than Lesnar, he still has NO tools to beat Nog. Even a gassed out Lesnar can still land one power shot to Nog and drop him.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Griffen
rampage
mir


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Mir's conditioning always sucked but I think he's prepared himself to go 5 rounds tonight (previous interviews, weigh in result, etc.) because that's the only way you can possibly beat Nog. I guess we'll see how he'll look tonight. 

I think Brock could go 5 rounds but just not against Nog IMO.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Are you referring to the Randy fight?


No, I can just see the fight ending like that.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> But see Nog never got KO'd. If Mir's prepared himself to go the distance, which I think he did judging from his shape, he has a better shot than Lesnar because he can go 5 rounds resisting Nog's attacks and at least grab a decision. Relying on what I've seen in the past, Lesnar won't Ko or sub Nog and because his BJJ is weak he won't resist to his attempts for 5 rounds, that's why I'm saying he's less dangerous for Nog than Mir is. At least Mir has a shot at grabbing a decision. On paper that's how it is, then we'll see what will happen in the ring.


So Brock has never went 5 roungs, therefore he cant. (Yeah Nog is a BJJ king, Lesnar also would wrestle Circles around Nog -- i.e. Stand up if Nog even succeeds with a take down, or pulls guards)

Mir has never shown that he has even decent cardio, but you have a man crush on his body at the weighins, therefore he MUST be ready to go 5 rounds defending submissions.


































Your ideas amaze me raise01:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

valvetronix said:


> So Brock has never went 5 roungs, therefore he cant. (Yeah Nog is a BJJ king, Lesnar also would wrestle Circles around Nog -- i.e. Stand up if Nog even succeeds with a take down, or pulls guards)


If you've read just 2 posts above yours you'd now that's not what I think. Of course he could go 5 rounds. I'm just saying I don't see him resisting to Nog's submission attempts for 5 rounds thus I wouldn't see him go the distance against Nog. 



> Mir has never shown that he has even decent cardio, but you have a man crush on his body at the weighins, therefore he MUST be ready to go 5 rounds defending submissions.


Again read above before posting. His conditioning has always been bad but he's prepared himself to go 5 rounds tonight, judging by what he said in his interviews and his weight/shape at the weigh ins. We'll see if it will be enough tonight... 

And no need to get personal, especially if you didn't read the previous posts properly.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Expect Frank Mir to try a lot of ugly high kicks in this fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

A Frank Mir high kick would be a thing of beauty IMO. This type of thing is one of the reasons I started watching MMA in the first place.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wasn't Mir a Karate champion or something? He might aswell go all out and go for a few axe kicks if he's going to look ridiculous anyway.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> If you've read just 2 posts above yours you'd now that's not what I think. Of course he could go 5 rounds. I'm just saying I don't see him resisting to Nog's submission attempts for 5 rounds thus I wouldn't see him go the distance against Nog.


Touche, did not see that post as I was posting at the same time. Of course I still do not think Lesnar would be resisting sub attempts, as Lesnar would have the ability to keep the fight standing.




> Again read above before posting. His conditioning has always been bad but he's prepared himself to go 5 rounds tonight, judging by what he said in his interviews and his weight/shape at the weigh ins. We'll see if it will be enough tonight...


From the UFC92 Countown interview with Frank Mir: "I am worried about going into deep water with Nogueira."


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Expect Frank Mir to try a lot of ugly high kicks in this fight.


that and low kicks...nog keeps his hands pretty high and i'd expect frank to cover up and blast continous leg kicks at Nog....i don't know why but i keep thinking this fight is going to be alot more competitive than people think...i know logically Nog should have no problem dishing it to MIr, but it's just a feeling.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

haha i would love to see peoples expression if mir ko's nog with a head kick


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> that and low kicks...nog keeps his hands pretty high and i'd expect frank to cover up and blast continous leg kicks at Nog....i don't know why but i keep thinking this fight is going to be alot more competitive than people think...i know logically Nog should have no problem dishing it to MIr, but it's just a feeling.


Ive had the same one for a while.

I know Nog is better almost everywhere and should win.....but i dunno....i think Mir is gonna win this.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

dontazo said:


> haha i would love to see peoples expression if mir ko's nog with a head kick


ala GG vs. Crocop hehe


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

that was more unexpected imo


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll shave my eyebrows if this happens.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll change my username to Number1PenisLover if Mir wins.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I'll change my username to Number1PenisLover if Mir wins.


Quoted for posterity


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

bumping for Cornbread....i want to see it happen!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Much appreciated dude. I'm waiting for the mods to bless me with my well deserved new user name.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

hehe its all good dude, just giving ya some grief.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh he's not doing it?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't know. He should


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I dare everybody to re-read their posts on this thread, especially regarding the Nog and the Wandy fight and see if they don't feel kinda stupid or confused now


----------

